# rspca & pdsa are a disgrace!



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

I rescued a dog on Saturday that as it turns out has a serious problem with its eyes..went to the vet that would only take full payment upfront and would not be prepared to offer a payment plan..told me to go to PDSA..PDSA confirmed that the dog was in extreme pain as she had ulcers on her eye, hence biting and snapping when her head is touched..she was refused treatment as I have a pedigree dog registered with them..advised me to return her to an abusive home where she has been neglected and inform the RSPCA..or..stick her in a dog pound..They have no chance! The dog could not want for a more loving home as it stands!
RSPCA another charity that advertises on TV looking for donations to fight against cruelty, care for sick and injured animals...offered no help..they said I could sign the dog over to them...They would still need to have her eyes sorted, she would be stressed again going into kennels..etc. The dog has improved 200% since coming to me, she is allowing people to touch her with out cowering
& snapping..she is showing trust in me that is building daily..she will be a lovely natured dog once she is sorted..I am totaly sickened and disgusted with these two organisations..the should be ashamed..
Both of these organizations profess to be there to protect & help sick and injured animals..they are more interested in the costs of treating this girl and are happy to leave her in pain with the possibility of losing her eyesight..disgusting! The same outfits are happy to waste millions pursuing owners through the courts yet they cant help an animal in need!!!

I am contacting the news papers..time people realized what thee charities are really about.

One way or the other I will get Nala the help she needs..its disgusting that the vets, PDSA & RSPCA are happy to let this dog suffer until I can raise the funds myself to get her her operation.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

I understand what you are saying, but thats generally how it is;

I could goto the rspca/pdsa and pretend i just got my little dog from an abusive home and can they pay for it ect. Imagine how many people have actually had there own dogs treated by these "charity's" because of lies.

Not saying you ARE lying, just you took on a dog that needed alot of help thus it has become your responsibility to get said treatment as soon as you can.

I have had my fair share of runnings with the RSPCA and each visit was not a nice one. I would be more concerned now that you contacted them that they might persue you. Hopefully you did not give them any of your details as it becomes borderline harrassment if they think they can get money out of you.


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Half of the time it's the laws surrounding what's going on that prevents them from doing anything, not saying your exaggerating but (the people I know that work at the rep rspca) do as much as they can but have to stick to the rules which is why they take soo long and half of the time, can't do anything


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jnr said:


> I am contacting the news papers..time people realized what thee charities are really about.


Good luck with that one! Even bad press doesn't seem to affect the RSPCA.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

yes the pdsa not long ago changed there police to not treating more than one purebred dogs by the same owner as apperantly its owners of purebreds that are costing them money.
Someone on line was complaining as they have a purebred and a cross and there pdsa wouldn't touch the cross as they said it looked like it was a breed.

as far as I know the rspca don't treat people pets, they only treat animals singed over to them, however as they are a kill rescue many of the sick pets face being putdown rather than being treated.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

jnr said:


> I rescued a dog on Saturday that as it turns out has a serious problem with its eyes..went to the vet that would only take full payment upfront and would not be prepared to offer a payment plan..told me to go to PDSA..PDSA confirmed that the dog was in extreme pain as she had ulcers on her eye, hence biting and snapping when her head is touched..she was refused treatment as I have a pedigree dog registered with them..advised me to return her to an abusive home where she has been neglected and inform the RSPCA..or..stick her in a dog pound..They have no chance! The dog could not want for a more loving home as it stands!
> RSPCA another charity that advertises on TV looking for donations to fight against cruelty, care for sick and injured animals...offered no help..they said I could sign the dog over to them...They would still need to have her eyes sorted, she would be stressed again going into kennels..etc. The dog has improved 200% since coming to me, she is allowing people to touch her with out cowering
> & snapping..she is showing trust in me that is building daily..she will be a lovely natured dog once she is sorted..I am totaly sickened and disgusted with these two organisations..the should be ashamed..
> Both of these organizations profess to be there to protect & help sick and injured animals..they are more interested in the costs of treating this girl and are happy to leave her in pain with the possibility of losing her eyesight..disgusting! The same outfits are happy to waste millions pursuing owners through the courts yet they cant help an animal in need!!!
> ...


Try dog trust and blue cross. I'v heard they help more than the pdsa and rspca.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't think any of these organisations will offer any help in getting her eyes fixed. They see it as you have bought this dog and have taken on the responsibilities associated with that.

They would of course get her treatment if you signed her over to them as she would then be their responsibility and not yours. Most vets will be the same when it comes to treatment and fees, I know my vets don't do a plan because too many people just weren't paying them up. 

The PDSA have the "one pedigree animal" rule I believe as they feel that if one can afford the price of a pedigree dog in the first place, then they should be able to afford it's upkeep (my friend uses them too and has two cats). 

I know it's not probably what you want to hear, and I don't doubt that her being in a stable home is the best place for her rather than kennels but I think the bill for the eyes will end up having to be raise by yourself.

Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

biohazard156 said:


> I don't think any of these organisations will offer any help in getting her eyes fixed. They see it as you have bought this dog and have taken on the responsibilities associated with that.
> 
> They would of course get her treatment if you signed her over to them as she would then be their responsibility and not yours. Most vets will be the same when it comes to treatment and fees, I know my vets don't do a plan because too many people just weren't paying them up.
> 
> ...


I didnt pay big money for her..I gave them a token amount to take her, I rescued her from people that didnt have time to give her care or attention ...regardless I will have her sorted, unfortunatly she will need to continue to suffer until I can scrape the cash together for her op..I am still disgusted with both of these so called animal welfare charities..She is doing fantasticly well..Sunday..you couldnt touch her with out her growling, snapping and biting..at a mere touch she physicaly jumped & panicked...today she is coming to us of her own free will, has not bitten for three days, has stopped hiding and is happily lieing with the others, she has even started giving kisses, lets you rub her belly, touch and stroke her head & eyes ( still jumps if you try to put any thing near her eyes) she is going to be a lovely dog..she is a great wee character


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Fun and games tonight..I took the dogs to an enclosed play park to see how Nala would interact with the others off lead..she was fine,she started trying to be dominant with the others but Boo eventualy put her in her place and all was well...until I tried to get her to come and get her lead on lol!
I wandered around and tried to coax her gently to get her lead on for over two hours..she wasnt having it. In the end I thought bugger you and left her to it and took the other two home..Jnr panicked and went over to get her from the park..I had a coffee and went back..Jnr was having no luck. As soon as I opened the gate Nala came running up to me wagging her tail, I put her lead on and he was licking my face and giving me slobbering kisses..Dog eh! lol!

She is now lying at my feet sleeping


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Not to sound harsh, but you just left her unattended at a public park? With a damaged eye and the way she is that is a can of worms you dont want to be opening. What if she attacked someone or another dog?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

benjo said:


> Not to sound harsh, but you just left her unattended at a public park? With a damaged eye and the way she is that is a can of worms you dont want to be opening. What if she attacked someone or another dog?


You are clearly letting your imagination run away with its self..For your information..the play park is not frequented by dog walkers, or children in late evening..it is secure, it is also within spitting distance of my house..if you read the post correctly, Jnr went straight over..she was not alone. I have no issues with her attacking any one..she would run away!

Walking away clearly worked..when I returned she came straight up to me and let me put her lead back on with no problem ..did it work? Yes

Their is allways one :lol2:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

jnr said:


> In the end I thought bugger you and *left her to it and took the other two home ****..Jnr panicked and went over to get her from the park..I had a coffee and went back..Jnr was having no luck. As soon as I opened the gate Nala came running up to me wagging her tail, I put her lead on and he was licking my face and giving me slobbering kisses..Dog eh! lol!
> 
> She is now lying at my feet sleeping


*** she was alone for a small period of time.

how did I let imagination run away with its self? You didnt say the park was spitting distance, you could of been talking about a park 5 miles away. Either way the dog was alone even if you could see her at every second there no way you could of reached her in time if someone was to steal her, or if she got attacked or attacked. So for your information thats still wrong of you.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

benjo said:


> *** she was alone for a small period of time.
> 
> how did I let imagination run away with its self? You didnt say the park was spitting distance, you could of been talking about a park 5 miles away. Either way the dog was alone even if you could see her at every second there no way you could of reached her in time if someone was to steal her, or if she got attacked or attacked. So for your information thats still wrong of you.


No I didnt say & I could have been talking about any thing as you clearly surmised with out knowing the facts..if I couldnt get hold of her in over two and a half hours..I doubt any thief would have got hold of her with in 2 minutes lol!

Enlighten me how you would have handled the situation? No pressure was put on her, she was given a couple of hours to allow me to slip her lead on..pray tell how some one would have been able to steal her?
What would have attacked her & more to the point what makes you imagine she would attack any thing man or beast as she was in a secure area?


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree that dogstrust put more emphasis on actually rehoming dogs, whereas RSPCA is now keeping dogs with them solely to prosecute with no emphasis on rehoming.

Can't say I know much about PDSA, but dogstrust definitely seem to be more ethical. Or the independently run rescues.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2007)

jnr said:


> unfortunatly she will need to continue to suffer until I can scrape the cash together for her op.


Take a look at the SHG page on funding vet treatment.

Do I Need A Vet

Good Luck


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

jnr said:


> No I didnt say & I could have been talking about any thing as you clearly surmised with out knowing the facts..if I couldnt get hold of her in over two and a half hours..I doubt any thief would have got hold of her with in 2 minutes lol!
> 
> Enlighten me how you would have handled the situation? No pressure was put on her, she was given a couple of hours to allow me to slip her lead on..pray tell how some one would have been able to steal her?
> What would have attacked her & more to the point what makes you imagine she would attack any thing man or beast as she was in a secure area?



Have you contacted the dog trust? or reached out to anyone yet,unfortunatly she will need to continue to suffer until I can scrape the cash together for her op like you said she is in allot of pain and she shouldn't be made to wait another day.
Also have you reported the old owners to rspca, you they had her years with this problem and done nothing? they sold her to you with this problem and did nothing? surely you would of seen her eyes.
You havn't rescued her quite yet.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2007)

Rogue665 said:


> Also have you reported the old owners to rspca, you they had her years with this problem and done nothing?


Don't go near the RSPCA. They will prosecute you for not providing immediate vet treatment. If you are lucky they will give you a choice. Sign her over or be prosecuted.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Don't go near the RSPCA. They will prosecute you for not providing immediate vet treatment. If you are lucky they will give you a choice. Sign her over or be prosecuted.


Not worried..Debbie Morton manageress of strictly exotics stole one of my snakes on Wednesday after it had escaped despite a lock on her viv and fell 3 floors to the pavement..she has made totaly unfounded allegations that I threw the snake out of a window, I was in fact at the rspca headquarters discussing Nala at the time..this is the second time she has tried to cause shit by sending the rspca to my door. I received another visit yesterday from two inspectors from the rspca partly due to the allegations made and partly so the police will have a report from the rspca in relation to prosecuting the owner and management of Strictly exotics..The rspca has recommended that I report the theft and allegations to the local council and the licencing board ..This is the second time that this person has sent the rspca to my door making vile allegations that have been totaly untrue.. Both inspectors were delighted with all my animals care, housing & husbandry, wich includes my three dogs, all of my snakes and chamelions..my animals were in their opinion very well catered for..my tubs vivs etc were clean, my set ups were proffesional and correctly set up..my animals were all very healthy and clearly cared for..In their opinion it was totaly plausable that my snake after forcing the glass on her viv open she would climb out the open velux window that is directly abov her viv,m climb out onto the roof and fall to the pavement ( she is perfectly fine after her ordeal)It is disgusting that this person would make these claims purely out of malice...
The last visit I also was commended on all of my animals care by an rspca inspector..The inspector was not amused by the complaint lodged against me.
The police will be getting a report from the inspectors involved regards the allegations made against me by STRICTLY EXOTICS manageress.

I am having both Debbie Morton and Ewan Mellville (owner of Strictly exotics) prosecuted.

Almost forgot..SNAKES HAVE BEEN ESCAPING REGULARLY FROM THE SHOP IN QUESTION BUT THEY HAVE TRIED TO INTIMATE THAT THESE MUST HAVE BEEN MINE..That matter is also being dealt with..

Under the circumstances with Nala I would welcome the pdsa or the rspca attempting to prosecute me regarding Nala's eye condition..these charities are meant to be set up for the protection of animals..It would make my day being taken to court..under the circumstances I doubt any court would be sympathetic to either of these charities.

Nala has went from a terrefied snappy jumpy girl in the space of 1 week to being a slobbering puppy dog, that gets exited to see me, comes when called and is now so relaxed that today she happily let me wipe her eyes with a soft cloth..when she first came she was biting growling whenever she was approached..she lets people pet her when out , is socialising well with peoplw and other dog..she is allready a different dog, happy and relaxed


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Some advice, remove names and company names from your post as its still an ongoing legal battle and could be used as slander by D and E.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are on a low income the rspca will help partly towards the cost, they will send a voucher to your vet, our local branch do anyway. Im surprised they havent mentioned this to you.


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

part of being a responsible pet owner is make sure that you can get them treated by a vet as soon as a health problem shows it self, if you cannot provide that basic need then you probably shouldn't have so many pets or be buying any further ones!

To be honest it really does boil my piss that people expect a charity to treat their sick animals for free or at a huge discount because they own more than they can realistically provide for and then slag them off afterwards is a bit rich really, my advice would be stick to what you can realistically afford

and the fact you've been visited by the rspca on more than one occasion is hardly a positive point even if they found nothing of concern


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Spaceisdeep said:


> part of being a responsible pet owner is make sure that you can get them treated by a vet as soon as a health problem shows it self, if you cannot provide that basic need then you probably shouldn't have so many pets or be buying any further ones!
> Nala was taken to the vet imediately once I saw she had a problem, the owners provide no information regards any of Nala's issues..I am more than happy to pay to get her sorted
> 
> To be honest it really does boil my piss that people expect a charity to treat their sick animals for free or at a huge discount because they own more than they can realistically provide for and then slag them off afterwards is a bit rich really, my advice would be stick to what you can realistically afford
> ...


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Rogue665 said:


> Have you contacted the dog trust? or reached out to anyone yet,unfortunatly she will need to continue to suffer until I can scrape the cash together for her op like you said she is in allot of pain and she shouldn't be made to wait another day.
> Also have you reported the old owners to rspca, you they had her years with this problem and done nothing? they sold her to you with this problem and did nothing? surely you would of seen her eyes.
> You havn't rescued her quite yet.


It is in hand...No I didnt notice any thing wrong, Shar pei's have small eyes and
the previous owners must have wiped her face down before I came..I am delighted with her progress


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Take a look at the SHG page on funding vet treatment.
> 
> Do I Need A Vet
> : victory:
> Thank you


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

jnr said:


> I am more than happy to pay to get her sorted


well pay for it then instead of sitting on the internet slagging off charities who are there to help people with animals who have fallen on hard times

you already said that a vet turned you away despite acknowledging the dog was in pain, sorry but I find that hard to believe or that they wanted cash up front





> It really boils my piss that people neglect and abuse animals..


yes me too!



> it really boils my piss when bams post crap on forums..


bams lol its not me who cant even master the quote function:whistling2:
any more insults ?



> I asked the charities to help Nala as she is suffering and has in their opinion suffered this condition from a puppy..She has allready got ulcers on her eyes and is in obvious pain..I offered to pay for her treatment.


so why not offer the original vet who supposedly turned you away payment, why go to a charity if it wasn't to get it done for free or on the cheap ?



> A HEADCASE MAKING UNFOUNDED MALICIOUS COMPLAINTS TO THE RSPCA IS OF NO CONCERN..The fact that all rspca inspectors involved on both occasions were more than happy with all of my animals care..


you've done a bit of that yourself in this thread



> I have not expected any thing for free from either the vet, pdsa or the rspca..treating Nala does not benefit me in any way..IT IS THE DOG THAT IS LEFT SUFFERING..CLEARLY THIS IS OF NO CONCERN TO THESE AGENCIES OR YOURSELF APPARENTLY..


the dog is my only concern, i think the poor thing has gone from the frying pan straight into the fire

You say in this thread you rescued it, you clearly haven't, she's just had a change of ownership on top of everything else!
In your other thread you said you bought her, no mention of rescue, just that she'd been mistreated

If I was cynical I'd say you "rescued" her on the cheap because she's a Sharpei and she is a she, but since "rescuing" her you found out she has some health probs so now you are trying it on with a charity and are quite happy to leave her suffering until you get your own way, however long that takes

If the dog is your only concern then turn her over to the dogs trust, she'll get all the treatment she needs there as a matter of urgency and she'll be spayed before going to a new home that can provide for her


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

jnr said:


> I am more than happy to pay to get her sorted





jnr said:


> unfortunatly she will need to continue to suffer until I can scrape the cash together for her op


which is it?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

:welcome:


Spaceisdeep said:


> well pay for it then instead of sitting on the internet slagging off charities who are there to help people with animals who have fallen on hard times
> 
> you already said that a vet turned you away despite acknowledging the dog was in pain, sorry but I find that hard to believe or that they wanted cash up front
> 
> ...


Cleary you are incapable of reading and comprehending what has been posted..Re your cynical thought..has it crossed your mind that the wee one might allready be speyed..do you think a sensible person would breed from her given her genetic fault?

Key board warrior..go get a real life..you do not have a clue..tbh I am not interested in debating with any one that cant comprehend written text and take it onboard in context..That goes for the other RFUK trolls that just want to bitch online...


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

grabs Popcorn - Hot Butter - acoustic fingerstyle guitar - YouTube


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

SublimeSparo said:


> grabs Popcorn - Hot Butter - acoustic fingerstyle guitar - YouTube


Enjoy..they will be bitching to themselfs..I couldnt give a shit reading through their drivel :lol2:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> which is it?



This has been the most misleading thread I have ever read, s/he claims to hate the charites for not helping and she will have to suffer until she can scrap the money together, but in the next post s/he claims "I am more than happy to pay to get her sorted" than do it? If you can not afford to then hand her over as its unfair on the dog. And I highly doubt the RSPCA or any vet would let you just sit back and scrap money together. Any decent vet, without prior non/late payments, would treat the dog and hold her until you can pay. Why kid your self about a better home when the dog has only switched owners but in the same health condition as shes always been in. It seems you only took the dog on because she was cheap and thought you was getting a bargain pedigree dog. 

Try harder. Drive across the country to a vet who will treat her and if need me hold her until you can pay.

You seem to be against everyone, even when we only quote you, you claim we can not read. Shame on you for letting the dog suffer rather than signing her over so she can be treated.

Edit:

A troll (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[3] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[4]

which is not true. We are simply asking questions based on what you post here.

I would also like to remind people of these threads, which are exactly the same in attitude wise as this one:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/937508-warning-dog-owners.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/798606-08-vpi-axanthic-female.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/679239-pit-phantom-pregnancy-not.html

the list goes on, completely deluded is not the word.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

benjo said:


> This has been the most misleading thread I have ever read, s/he claims to hate the charites for not helping and she will have to suffer until she can scrap the money together, but in the next post s/he claims "I am more than happy to pay to get her sorted" than do it? If you can not afford to then hand her over as its unfair on the dog. And I highly doubt the RSPCA or any vet would let you just sit back and scrap money together. Any decent vet, without prior non/late payments, would treat the dog and hold her until you can pay. Why kid your self about a better home when the dog has only switched owners but in the same health condition as shes always been in. It seems you only took the dog on because she was cheap and thought you was getting a bargain pedigree dog.
> 
> Try harder. Drive across the country to a vet who will treat her and if need me hold her until you can pay.
> 
> ...



Wow... lol previous offender!

Seriously though, get your dog to the vets and stop spouting off on here. Either you take responsibility for her, pay the bills and sort it out, or you let her suffer as you're doing now. Also, I find it pretty strange that previous owners would put her through neutering, when the problem with her eyes is NOT elective surgery and they've not forked out for that...

Hope she gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I can't actually follow what is going on here but I will say this...
Jnr loves his dogs... Boo (his am bull) is his pride and joy.
I don't think Bruce has written his posts perhaps succinctly enough here and has perhaps ended up almost misleading people unintentionally.
Yes I agree that he took on the dog and ergo should be responsible for its treatment but I also don't think nalas eyes and the severity of them became apparent until after the fact.
People hit on hard times all the time, should we therefore never get a pet just In case we loose our job... 
Should homeless people have their animals taken from them?
It's swings and roundabouts guys.... Let's just help fellow forumites... Not argue eh?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Can I just clarify tho... I do not condone the ill treatment of any animal, or suggest leaving a dog with an ailment to suffer... Just so you all know!
I just think too many threads get derailed with bitching and bun fighting galor...


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

jnr said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Cleary you are incapable of reading and comprehending what has been posted..Re your cynical thought..has it crossed your mind that the wee one might allready be speyed..do you think a sensible person would breed from her given her genetic fault?
> 
> Key board warrior..go get a real life..you do not have a clue..tbh I am not interested in debating with any one that cant comprehend written text and take it onboard in context..That goes for the other RFUK trolls that just want to bitch online...




so you completely ignore the sound advice I gave you which would be the quickest route to ease your dogs suffering because it doesn't fit with your plans and you act like a total 'tard instead which seems to be your default mode and throw some childish insults and you call me the troll ? :naughty:

meanwhile your newly acquired "rescue" dog is still suffering at your hands :censor:



> If the dog is truly your only concern then turn her over to the dogs trust, she'll get all the treatment she needs there as a matter of urgency and she'll be spayed before going to a new home that can provide for her


If she's really already been spayed then that's one less step for a happy outcome for this dog


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> I can't actually follow what is going on here but I will say this...
> Jnr loves his dogs... Boo (his am bull) is his pride and joy.
> I don't think Bruce has written his posts perhaps succinctly enough here and has perhaps ended up almost misleading people unintentionally.
> Yes I agree that he took on the dog and ergo should be responsible for its treatment but I also don't think nalas eyes and the severity of them became apparent until after the fact.
> ...


I would like to agree, but unfortunately I can not. From the pas threads and this one it seem unfair we should treat such a fellow of our community with respect when they do not treat us with respect. At the end of the day the new dog is still suffering because she can not afford to pay for it, nor will she surrender the dog to a rescue where she would be treated within a couple of hours.

Everyone has tried to help, many of times but the OP is nothing but arrogant and completely oblivious to rules and laws as my post proves and we are all trolls and haters but yet s/he continues to ask for our help.:bash:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

benjo said:


> I would like to agree, but unfortunately I can not. From the pas threads and this one it seem unfair we should treat such a fellow of our community with respect when they do not treat us with respect. At the end of the day the new dog is still suffering because she can not afford to pay for it, nor will she surrender the dog to a rescue where she would be treated within a couple of hours.
> 
> Everyone has tried to help, many of times but the OP is nothing but arrogant and completely oblivious to rules and laws as my post proves and we are all trolls and haters but yet s/he continues to ask for our help.:bash:


I respect your decision... And the nice way you have worded your post...
:notworthy:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

> Under the circumstances with Nala I would welcome the pdsa or the rspca attempting to prosecute me regarding Nala's eye condition..these charities are meant to be set up for the protection of animals..It would make my day being taken to court..under the circumstances I doubt any court would be sympathetic to either of these charities.


Either get this dog treated or sign her over to an organisation such as the Dogs Trust. Because otherwise you are committing an offence of causing unnecessary suffering under the Animal Welfare Act. A conviction for this would most likely result in you being banned from keeping dogs. Especially with some of your comments on a public forum.

You took the dog on, you should have ensured that you had funds available should a vet be needed.

The PDSA are set up to help those on benefits.
The RSPCA are there to deal with cruelty, not to fund people's vet bills.

As for a court not being sympathetic to either charity, I fail to see why this would come into it. They are not committing offences! You are the owner, you have a dog that is suffering, and you are failing to sort it out, going so far as to say that she will have to continue to suffer until you can scrape the money together! I would be more confident that the court would be less than sympathetic towards you. I am pretty sure that there will be a vet you can go to who would rather treat the animal and then get paid monthly than refuse to treat at all.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Either get this dog treated or sign her over to an organisation such as the Dogs Trust. Because otherwise you are committing an offence of causing unnecessary suffering under the Animal Welfare Act. A conviction for this would most likely result in you being banned from keeping dogs. Especially with some of your comments on a public forum.
> 
> You took the dog on, you should have ensured that you had funds available should a vet be needed.
> 
> ...


Ermmmmm..I am on benefits due to ill health..your point being?
Taking on board my dogs has been the best thing I have ever done..I walk them 10-15 miles a day, letting them romp in the woods, swim in water, take them to the beach and let them run and enjoy themselfs..EVERY DAY regardless of weather or if I cant be arsed..my dogs get better love care and attention than any of these charitable organizations could ever give them..YOUR LAST COMMENT WAS THE REASON I APPROACHED THE RSPCA...I was seeking help for Nala not looking for a freebie


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Id recommend finding a vet that does take payment plans, there are alot of crap vets around here, but theres always one, who arent always about the money and will take payment plans, 
hit up google and start making phonecalls, youre bound to find atleast one in your area?

Dont expect anything from charities.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Id recommend finding a vet that does take payment plans, there are alot of crap vets around here, but theres always one, who arent always about the money and will take payment plans,
> hit up google and start making phonecalls, youre bound to find atleast one in your area?
> 
> Dont expect anything from charities.


Thank you..I am in the process of doings so, one of my other vets will be back from holidays tomorrow, hopefully she can help.. If push comes to shove, Friends have offered to register Nala in their names to get the treatment she needs..one way or the other Nala will get the help she needs..I am more than happy to arrange a payment plan with any vet that would be prepared to help her..I am sickened with the response she has received by the vet, pdsa and the rspca..I will do every thing in my power to get Nala better


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Thread cleaned and closed.

I think some people need to step away from the keyboard for the night.


----------

